# Hiring a Panel Van Conversion



## jrr (Oct 17, 2011)

Right - having been mulling over the acquisition of our first motorcaravan for a year or two, we're getting closer to finally "going for it"

By way of a final test of the idea, we're hiring a Panel Van conversion for a week. On Friday this week we pick up a Wildax Constellation from the manufacturers, and are off to pootle around Derbyshire.

Any thought/tips/things we're likely to have overlooked?


----------



## pandalf (Oct 29, 2006)

Welcome to being nearly a proud owner of a panel van conversion (PVC). We love ours, and cannot imagine ever having anything other than a PVC again.

You have picked well with Wildax. I think their vans generally look great, and seem well put together. But as you spend the week, try to visualize which layout would best suit your needs.

Most PVCs on the market are like the Constellation - twin or double bed up front and stuff like kitchen, bathroom etc towards the back. That is great for maximizing space within the van, and it gives you a huge lounge area. But the downsides are the need to build up the bed every night, and question marks over the ability to carry bulky items like tables, chairs, awnings, barbecues etc. The other drawback of vans that have the lounge at the front is the limited access to the rear doors if you need to carry really bulky items, like the odd washing machine or bike!

When you pick up your van, you should take a look at some of the other designs that Wildax have, like the Aurora. This is a very similar layout to our own Adria twin - smaller lounge up front, and a fixed bed at the rear. The fixed bed takes up space that is not favored by some people. But it also creates a huge load space underneath, and some PVCs allow the fixed bed to be raised out of the way.

Then you should also look at the Europa, which is a hybrid that puts all the lounging at the rear. I would spend the whole week imagining what layout would work best for you, as we are all different. Then try to do as much driving as possible - pop it into carparks, busy town centres, country lanes etc to check that you are comfortable with it's size. A PVC will go most places, but you do have to allow for the slightly longer length and height. At the end of the week, if the Constellation has been too large, well at least you will know you don't want a coachbuilt! But there are many smaller motorhomes that are even easier to drive and park, but which usually start to add compromises like no loo or shower, etc.

Good luck - you'll have a great week.


----------



## jonno1103 (Jan 11, 2012)

We had our hearts set on a Autotrail Apache until we realised many of the places we wish to visit can't be reached in a coachbuilt.We've ordered a Liberte from Mandale which also has a big rear lounge, masses of kitchen space, decent bathroom and 1st class buld quality.. The beauty of buying from a converter is the endless conversations regarding extras!. We've gone for everything even on the base vehicle! We spent 12 months visiting all of them, were about to settle on a Devon Monte Carlo with some compromises until we saw Mandale at Shepton in Jan. Jrr, you'll know when you have found THE ONE. We did.. As your in the area I would look at them before settling on Wildax. Shires are pretty local too.


----------



## NTG (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi John,

We are new to motorhomes and have an Adria Twin with a fixed bed. I notice you are in Cambridge so If you fancy having a look around to compare just let me know.


----------



## grenwelly (Aug 7, 2007)

We hired a couple of times before we bought
Van we bought was a totally different layout to the hire ones but we had a couple of very specific requirements re head room and bed size.
My tip would be if you have bikes and can take them on the hire van do
Other than if we go somewhere when we know we wont have time to use them we always take the bikes just in case and have always used them at some point


----------

